# pryamid sinker mold



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that makes a pyramid sinker mold that comes in 6 & 8 oz. i have been looking and all i have found is one that comes in 5 & 6 then another is 8 & 10 but i never use 5 or 10. so if anyone could point me in the way of a 6 & 8 oz sinker mold that would be awesome,

Mdt1992:fishing:


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Why not just use 3 sided storms.Hilts has a 6 and 8 storm mold.I just casted around 60 pounds of the 3,4 and 5 size myself and I personally feel that this style cast better.The mold will cost you $38 with shipping from Calf. $10


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

actually pyramids cast better then storms.

3side pyramids hold better then 4 side
4side cast better then 3side.
storm has tendency to wobble in cast, where as pyramids shoot straight

i actually just bought a sputnik mold from the UK recently, 6oz breakaway style sinkers.
gonna pour a few next week to and try them.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Pyramids*

Try this link. This guy'll have what you're looking for. If not, he'll make whatever you want.

http://www.shawncollinscustoms.com/sinkers3.htm#PyramidSinker


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i emailed shawn collins to get a price on the 6, 8 and 10 pryamid mold waiting for a reply thanks everyone,

Mdt1992:fishing:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Mdt1992 said:


> i emailed shawn collins to get a price on the 6, 8 and 10 pryamid mold waiting for a reply thanks everyone,
> 
> Mdt1992:fishing:


You can buy the 2 molds for less.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Collins molds*

A three cavity mold is $125 plus $10 shipping.
(I just ordered a Frogs Tongue mold)

Ain't cheap but his molds are supposed to be very high quality.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i believe you can find some on fleabay for cheaper..


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

just found a 5, 6 and 8 oz 4 sided pyramid sinker mold on ebay gonna keep a eye on it.

thanks everyone,
Mdt1992:fishing:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

One other note Hilts does a 1-2-4-6 oz mold and 2 cavity 8oz mold.

Oh watch what the molds are made out of. Al is the best for a non pro.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

I take a few small soup cans and bondo. Can Fill the small cans approx 3/4 full. Take the size pyramid and style--put a coat of petroleum jelly and put the pyramid in the bondo before it dries. Only has to sit a minute or two--then pull out and you have a Po Boy pyramid mold LOL. Been making pyramids like that for awhile now.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

140L said:


> I take a few small soup cans and bondo. Can Fill the small cans approx 3/4 full. Take the size pyramid and style--put a coat of petroleum jelly and put the pyramid in the bondo before it dries. Only has to sit a minute or two--then pull out and you have a Po Boy pyramid mold LOL. Been making pyramids like that for awhile now.


How long will the bondo mold last? As in # of sinkers?


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

error


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a couple left that I made two years ago. Made approx. 100 with one (the 5 ounce 4 sided ). I don't know how many can be made before they "die" 
I use a 4-way lug wrench for a mold as well. Makes 4-5 ounces on the bigger side. They are not as aerodynamic but I use them in the ship channel due to the Large amt of underwater structure and cast to the drop-offs which isn't a great distance.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*140l*

how do you get the eyes in there ?


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Needle nose. Last year started making my own "eyes". A little longer than the store/net bought ones. Little easier to handle.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like that would be worth a try i tried it with sand but they turned out all rough and i dint want that sitting on my line. where can i get bondo
thanks,
Mdt1992


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*140l*

what kind of wire do you use and what size


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*I gave it a shot*

I was convinced to try the bondo mold. Went to the auto parts store and bought a 2# can of fiberglass reinforced bondo. I didn’t have any empty soup cans handy so I used what was most available. I cut about an inch off the top of 3 beer cans and made 4, 6, & 8oz molds. Melted some lead and poured 2 sinkers in each mold. Lessons learned:

1. Bondo, at least the fiberglass reinforced kind, is HARD to work with. Wear rubber gloves and sacrifice an old kitchen spoon for mixing.

2. Put enough bondo in the can so when you slide the sinker into the bondo, the bondo fills the can pretty close to level with the top of the can. Here’s why: you need to slide a long nail or something trough the eye of the sinker and lay it across the top of the can to hold the sinker in place as the bondo sets up. On the first mold I tried to hold the sinker in place with a needle nose while the bondo set up. Even though bondo sets up in about 5-7 minutes I discovered that I can’t hold a needle nose in one place for nearly that long.  Next thing I discovered is an 8oz sinker sinks rapidly to the bottom of the bondo filled beer can when you release your grip on the eye. 

3. Coat the sinker with some type a grease/petroleum jelly before placing it in the bondo so you can remove it easily. I didn’t try without it but why chance it?

4. I think I should have waited a little longer before poring lead in the last (4oz) mold I made. On the second pour the bondo started bubbling around the edge of the hot lead. Maybe the bondo wasn’t completely set up(?).  Second 4oz sinker was slightly rounded on the edges and I assume the mold is deformed although I didn’t pour anymore to find out.

5. Use a needle nose to hold eye in place. Only took about 15 seconds for lead to set up. (I can hold the needle nose in place that long.)

6. Overall I think it worked reasonably well and I will probably make other sizes.

Can’t wait to get the sinkers wet! :fishing:


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Let the bondo set untill it's almost dried, then put the weight you chose in--coated w/vasoline. I wait a few days before I pour lead in a new mold--just to be on the safe side--not sure of the properties in the bondo and the hot lead hitting it so I wait a few days. Glad to hear you gave it a try!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

how much is a can of bondo? i am gonna ride up to auto zone tomorrow and get a can and ill go ahead and let it sit atleast 24 hours before i pour 700 degree molten lead in it. thanks everyone


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i made 2 molds out of regular bondo not fibergalass and they work great already made a bunch of sinkers i weighed them and figured i made $44.18 worth of 6 oz. sinkers and i bought the bondo for 10 bucks so they are worth it and both molds are still are perfect

thanks


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to use bondo molds to make my pyramids, but I quickly grew tried of the mess. 

I broke down and bought a mold for 30 bucks that does 2 3 and 4 oz Storms. I am much happier using the store bought mold that will last pretty much forever! 

With my Bondo molds I have a lot that lost there shape and kinda like slowly melting away. Seems they lose just a tad off their surface with every pour. 

I used to really hate trying to get the eyes to sink into the tops of the mold when using the bondo and needle noses to insert the eye. They just wanted to float to the top of the molten lead.


----------



## JimG (Mar 8, 2008)

You can also use plaster of paris BUT please for the sake of your hands and face wait at least 7-10 days for a complete cure and removal of ALL moisture before attempting to pour lead or tin. You get 50-100 pours before the mold is junk. Plaster of p. is cheap and easy to work with.


----------

